# [OT] Do you guys read signatures or only posts?



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Sep 4, 2002)

I am just curious, since I am person who likes to have the attention of others.


----------



## BluWolf (Sep 4, 2002)

I will usually only check a sig if the poster refers to a link there. I have found some nice campaign websites that way.

But I mostly ignore.


----------



## brak1 (Sep 4, 2002)

If I enjoyed the post I'll often check out the sig  - always interesting to see what facet of the personality the individual has chosen to expose there.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Sep 4, 2002)

brak1 said:
			
		

> *If I enjoyed the post I'll often check out the sig  - always interesting to see what facet of the personality the individual has chosen to expose there. *




My sig DOES reflect my personality in a certain way.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 4, 2002)

A short sig (one line) is welcome. Much above that, and I feel your ego is eating my screen space.

 -- Nifft


----------



## hong (Sep 4, 2002)

What's a sig?


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 4, 2002)

Nifft said:
			
		

> *A short sig (one line) is welcome. Much above that, and I feel your ego is eating my screen space.
> 
> -- Nifft *




 this would make much more sense to me if screen space weren't nearly infinitely available thru a little scrolling  

 seriously, i do know what you mean, it is just like great quotes, "snappy enuf to sting, short enough to fit between drinks"


----------



## Crothian (Sep 4, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *What's a sig? *




THe signiture, the little thing below the post.  My says "We apologize for the incovinece."


----------



## fba827 (Sep 4, 2002)

Because I  got annoyed with the big flashy sigs (the ones with large graphics that take forever to load on my slow connection) I have sigs turned off so I don't actually see anyone's sigs.  So, the answer would be "never"


----------



## Taloras (Sep 4, 2002)

Always.  Of course, i love mine......


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 4, 2002)

Good rule of thumb: A sig should never be longer than the post above it. If you're posting something short, it's good manners to uncheck the sig box. Same thing goes for if you've already posted your sig earlier in the thread.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 4, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Good rule of thumb: A sig should never be longer than the post above it. If you're posting something short, it's good manners to uncheck the sig box. Same thing goes for if you've already posted your sig earlier in the thread. *




Hear, hear.

I try to read most sigs at least once.  But some are too long for their own good.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Sep 4, 2002)

I don't read sigs, nor look at avatars.

Why?

Because I chose the options that blocked those from appearing on my screen.  My connection is slow enough without tossing them into the mix, too.


----------



## tburdett (Sep 5, 2002)

I never read them.  They are a complete waste of bandwidth and space.  Ego stroking should be done in private.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm stroking my ego right now, if you know what I mean... and I think you do.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 5, 2002)

I read them, usually. I don't add the sig to my short posts. Except now.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 6, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * seriously, i do know what you mean, it is just like great quotes, "snappy enuf to sting, short enough to fit between drinks" *




Well, mine started off short, but it grew over time.  Then again, I don't really think it's an ego thing for most folk.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 6, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I'm stroking my ego right now, if you know what I mean... and I think you do. *


----------



## Darkness (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey, Jarval! Read Piratecat's above post, too (i.e., the one about how to use sigs), and be embarrassed, ok?


----------



## Jarval (Sep 6, 2002)

*Drat that Cat!*



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *Hey, Jarval! Read Piratecat's above post, too (i.e., the one about how to use sigs), and be embarrassed, ok?  *




I know, I know   Hence the  in the following post


----------



## Darkness (Sep 6, 2002)

Hah - now you did it again!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 6, 2002)

Jarval, it helps if you reduce the font size and eliminate the blank lines. See how it looks!

Whoever said "Beauty is in the eye of the Beholder" never played D&D.
Psionicle Character: Jansson Monachorum Halfling Psychic Warrior.
Of Sound Mind Dungeon Master. Part I, II. OOC discussion.
Smashed World Character: Lorcan Mor Human Rogue/Ranger


----------



## Jarval (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll give that a try.  Thanks PC


----------

